# Black and White Sand as Substrate?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried mixing black and white sand together for substrate?

On impulse, I mixed some Tahitian Moon Sand with Aragonite in a small cup, and I thought it looked pretty nice, but I don't know whether I will like the effect in an entire tank.

I'm interested in hearing some opinions on this, don't want to mix my sand and then find out I hate the look!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I use a black and white cichlid sand mix by Carib sea for my tank. In my opinion it looks great.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

https://www.caribsea.com/caribsea_africancichlidmix.html


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what lack sand looks like after a few months anyways...

I've known a few people with black sand and it's never stayed black due to snails dying and live rock breaking off and such .


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> I use a black and white cichlid sand mix by Carib sea for my tank. In my opinion it looks great.


Good to know! Do you use a deep sand bed?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would say no. 1.5 to two inches max.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Agreed. Never use a deep bed unless you can go deeper than 8" or more.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Agreed. Never use a deep bed unless you can go deeper than 8" or more.


This is probably deserving of a thread of its own, but why 8" or more? I would have thought 6" is more than enough?


----------

